
Show HN: Noty – Uptime monitoring with SMS/Phone call alert - kureikain
https://noty.im
======
kureikain
noty is a my side project that I have been working on three month. It's an
uptime monitoring system, like pingdom or Apex Ping. I'm in a very early stage
and lots of feature is still missing.

I build it because I cannot found any service that will SMS/Call me when site
is down/slow, and have a simple to use interface. Apex is what I found that's
very cool, but it lacks of SMS/Phone alerting when I tried.

I also open source it because of working as a DevOps, I feel the pain of all
monitoring tool. Nagios, Icinga, Sensu all rely on a third party to do
SMS/Phone alert such as PagerDuty. So I build this to help everyone who don't
want to pay for my service can install the whole thing and run it themselves.
It lacks of document now, but that'll on my roadmap for next month.

A long the way, I realize I need more than that such as monitoring
worker/cron/security(check if open MongoDB/Redis port accidently, alert when
user SSH into server). I also want to monitor uptime for internal
service(inside a VPC or behind a firewall) as well. Those are thing on my next
list, and seamless bot intergration so you can manage everything from your
slack/bot channel. Because at the end of the day, all we want for an uptime
monitoring is alert. Charting is nice to have but alert is the most important
thing. I want the service is just something like set and forget. Simple add
the bot, tell it to monitor some service, and it message you when the service
is down. So that's is on next roadmap.

At this moment, noty is just yet another uptime monitoring tool. I plan to
make the development transparency(issues/roadmap) and 100% open source all the
component, including any infrastructure setup.

If you signed up and want to use SMS, but don't want to subscribe to a plan
yet, just send me an email and I will assign free SMS credit for your testing.

Thank you for your time and looking forward to your feedback. You can also hit
me directly at vinh@noty.im.

